# Harvest mites and Frontline spray



## aran (3 August 2008)

Hello

Aran, and the rest of the field, are being attacked by harvest mites. We've been told that only frontline spray is effective. Has anyone tried? If so, where did you get it from?

Thank you!


----------



## Cahill (3 August 2008)

my cob rubbed her heels together and stamped when i 1st got her.
i bought frontline from the vets but had to say it was for the dog because it is not licenced for horses.i bought it in a pump spray about 12.00(prob more now.the little supermarket ones are no good,too small and expensive).
i treated her heels with it 2 weeks apart and she has had no problems since.(years)


----------



## Maisy (3 August 2008)

The vaccination is very effective IME.........(not sure if it covers harvest mites.....I think it does).  Apart from the call out it is cheap too....so if you and the other owners share the call out, it might be the same cost as frontline!


----------



## Booboos (3 August 2008)

I used Camrosa on a pony who used to get them quite bad. He still had an attack about twice a year but it would clear up in a day or two with Camrosa.


----------



## aran (3 August 2008)

Where did you put the camrosa? I can see the orange mites all over his head so I'm not sure where to put the camrosa to stop the mites.

I'll speak to my vet about the injection. Its the cow wormer injection that stops the mites I think, but it's not licenced for horses.

I'll do some more searching for frontline too.

thanks


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (3 August 2008)

My hairy gypsy cob suffers terribly with them. Twice in one year she has had the double injection from the vets - you need 2, 10 days apart to zap the hatched eggs too. It works a treat but the feathers can get re-infested as the mites drop off and live in the bedding too. My girl is on a carefully maintained deep litter bed. So I have just taken the plunge and she has had ALL her feathers clipped off. Gotta say, she looks great and now I can properly clean and treat her legs. Think I'm gonna keep them permanently off though I'll have to see if she gets mud fever in the winter. Frontline spray works but if you're dealing with super-hairy legs, then you have to really work it deep into the hair so it gets right down to the skin. Sometimes this is impossible if ned won't let you or the feathers are too thick. Also, you should have gloves on to do this to avoid contact with Frontline and your own skin.


----------



## Cahill (3 August 2008)

have just read that lice powder is good to use but they hatch out every few days so you have to keep treating regular.


----------



## aran (3 August 2008)

Thank you.

He's a TB so not too hairy. The problem is that the mites are in the pasture so will reinfest the horses. They get them every august/september but not usually too badly. This year he's got them earlier and worse. I thought frontline may help keep them at bay.

Did you get your frontline from the vet?


----------



## Cahill (3 August 2008)

yes frontline from the vet in a little pump-spray bottle.i have a dog so just said it was for her.


----------



## Llwyncwn (4 August 2008)

The Dectomax injection, 2x10 days apart is effective and I have had this treatment on my BFG, however I personally dont like the idea of injecting a toxin into my boys system.  Frontline is very effective and if used properly will last up to 6 months.  There is an alternative which lots of people on here use called Pig Oil &amp; Sulphur - PM TheresaF for details


----------



## saz5083 (4 August 2008)

After months of trying every treatment under the sun I used frontline and it cleared them up in days! Would highly recommend it! I now treat twice a year (once in spring and once 2months later) as a preventative measure and, touch wood, they have never been back. Well worth it!


----------



## aran (4 August 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Booboos (4 August 2008)

The pony I had, had severe problems on his muzzle from mites, it looked like extreme sunburn and kept spreading up his muzzle so I put the Camrosa straight on it.

Hope something works!


----------



## pachypach (18 September 2010)

I have a pony who has started badly itching her face a couple of weeks ago.
She also did this this time last year, and this spring.
I wasnt sure what it was, but reading this, it does sound like harvest mites biting her.
She is rubbing her face raw so they must be really itchy.
The other pony I have has no symptoms so I assume it is not something contagious.
I have ordered camrosa, just waiting for it to come, but I will also try the frontline spray. she doesnt like sprays, so do I just rub some of the liquid into her face all over?
and how much of it and how often?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 September 2010)

If the Frontline is as blimmin useless as the stuff we put on the dogs, then it'll be as useless as a nun in a brawl IME.

Have tried pig oil & sulphur and don't seem to have had a problem this year! 

Am trialling Diatomaceous earth for the dogs flea problem; again, situation seems vastly improved, so wonder if this would be suitable for feather mite? This is a natural remedy, no chemicals. If you want to know how it works feed in "diatomaceous earth" and Google will flick it up - lots of info! I use it on the chickens for Red Mite and it seems to work.

The other thing my farrier said to do was to slap on something like Vaseline or Cow Udder Cream as this will form a protective greasy barrier on the skin and basically suffocate the little blighters. Not tried it yet, but can see the science behind it. Will try it. This is also good for mud fever.


----------



## Penny Less (18 September 2010)

I have had the dectomax injection on three occasions but the vet has never said it should be done 10 days apart, I guess ive wasted my money then ?


----------



## Theresa_F (19 September 2010)

Yes it is effective.  I have hairy horses and find that in summer, wetting and they rubbing in a few handfuls of sulphur is very effective and a lot cheaper, sulphur kills mites.  I do this every two - three weeks.  In winter I use pig oil and sulphur as the oil protects the hair and skin as well as creating an environment mites do not wish to live in.  P&S is also good for mud fever prevention.


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 September 2010)

I think harvest mites are differant from feather mites, as far as i know only frontline will get rid of them. It might be best to speak to your vet.


----------



## Spit That Out (19 September 2010)

Vet gave me Frontline but just made me sign a disclaimer as i was using it on my horse...the only thing that he said was i needed a large bottle which cost over £50!!! However it has lasted me ages.

Anyway, stopped the bugger from scratching/rubbing.

I sprayed it down the middle of his back, mane, tail and down the legs. If you need to do the face squirt a bit on to a sponge or cloth.

It smells terrible and do it in a well ventilated area.

I also gave his rugs and boots a quick squirt just in case any munchers were living on them.


----------



## pachypach (19 September 2010)

I haven't managed to get out to get frontline spray yet, so I am trialling neem oil on her face (from today.)
Have used it on head lice (humans) with great effect before.
Read on the site I got it from it is a great natural insecticide, kills most mites lice etc etc and repels them too.
It does stink though! had to wear rubber gloves when applying to her face (with a sponge) so as not to pollute my hands with the smell forever!
Will keep you posted if it works or not.
Have also applied oil & sulphur to legs/heels of both mares as they have started to stamp their feet.


----------



## Theresa_F (20 September 2010)

Neem oil is very good, I use a little in my fly spray to keep midges off, but boy does it stink.  It should work on mites as it will kill lice and ticks.   I don't use it neat which is the most effective way as I found it did make the white hair go slightly yellow.  If I didn't show, it would not be a problem, but as I do, I don't want to use it neat on their white legs.

I do use it neat on their manes and tails which are dark in colour apart from the white areas on Stinky and it is good for helping with SI as the midges really do not seem to like the stuff.


----------



## terrierliz (20 September 2010)

Theresa_F - could you tell me where you get your neem oil from?

Thanks


----------



## pachypach (20 September 2010)

hi
i ordered some from

http://www.pureneem.co.uk/


----------



## terrierliz (21 September 2010)

thanks pachypach


----------



## pachypach (8 October 2010)

Update on the neem oil...
Used daily on her face, she stopped scratching in 3 days, and the hair grew back in under 2 weeks, so now we have our lovely pony back again!
have now ordered neem salve for winter mud fever as I am very confident this will keep it at bay/


----------



## charlottenicol (8 October 2010)

Definatly Pig oil and sulphur, but this year for some reason things got really bad so in April I did opt for Dectomax, it was 2 injections and can say it has lasted until this week, phoned vet today and we have decided that we should try just one top up on friday to see if it stops it again knowing that we can have the second if needed.  But it is not liscensed for horses so had to sign a form, but am more than happy.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 October 2010)

My lad has just had Dectomax and vet has recommended a wash used for sheep (can't remember the name) if it hasn't cleared up. Have found Frontline to be good, but very expensive. Avon Skin So Soft dry oil spray (green one ) is great, especially when Avon has an offer. Otherwise, baby oil, pig oil, any oil does the job. The mites don't like getting stuck to the hair.


----------



## turfey21 (11 November 2011)

Hi all,

I have read through this thread with interest as I have been struggling all summer to stop my boy from itching. (well from the end of July onwards) he came over from Ireland and for the first 3 weeks was fine but after that started itching - I put it down to the fact that I moved his grazing and he was put into a field with really long tall type grass) 
I have had the 2 Dentomax (sorry if spelling wrong) they did not stop him stamping his feet or itching.
I have bathed him twice in Ruggle It but still he itched.
I have now applied pig oil to his feathers and he is still stamping and itching.

We have tried a supplement too mixed with his feed from Feedmark but that has not worked either.

I am thinking about trying Frontline or Neem Oil - which would you say would be the best to try - what Neem Oil do you go for?

He can not be stabled as he rubs constantly and I have had to move yards as we have to stable over the winter now. I so want to get it sorted.


----------



## pachypach (11 November 2011)

This year I have used frontline spray on my irish cobs feather.
2 times, spaced 10 days apart.
rub it in really well up to the knee. This cleared up the mites well. no more stamping.
she's been fine since, but as a preventative in the winter when it gets muddy I will apply pre mixed pig oil & sulphur every couple of weeks, then will wash it off in the spring.


----------

